# 不成功，便成仁



## NewAmerica

不成功，便成仁！
Success or sacrifice!

这个英译行得通不？


----------



## SimonTsai

Translation is clearly not my expertise. Would the following work?

[1] Strive for ideal.
[2] Strive for righteousness.​


----------



## NewAmerica

你这不是“为理想奋斗”、“为正义而斗争”吗？哪有“不成功，便成仁”的民国英雄风采啊？


----------



## SimonTsai

I meant for the word 'strive' to mean 奮鬥, not 鬥爭.


----------



## NewAmerica

Strive: to struggle vigorously. (WRF)

”为正义而奋斗“？ 这中文别扭啊。


----------



## Skatinginbc

It reminds me of "Make it or break it."
The Chinese expression basically means "Carry the day or die for a cause."


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> "Make it or break it."



这好象是“要么做好，要么拉倒”的意思。



Skatinginbc said:


> "Carry the day or die for a cause."



意思是清楚了，但不够劲儿，不够味儿。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 这好象是“要么做好，要么拉倒”的意思。


I was talking about grammar.  It did not remind me of "Boom (noun) or doom (noon)" or "Life (noun) or death (noun)".  Rather, I thought of "Make (verb) it or break (verb) it" or "Live (verb) or die (verb)". 


NewAmerica said:


> Success or sacrifice


Success (noun) or sacrifice (noun)


----------



## brofeelgood

Succeed or die trying.


----------



## Skatinginbc

_Live a champion, or_ _die a martyr_.--William Dimond 1860, _Brother and Sister_

If you don't like the word "_martyr_" for its religious connotations, you may change it to "_hero_"--_Die a hero_.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> Live a champion, or die a martyr.


This deserves a thumbs-up. 


NewAmerica said:


> 为正义而奋斗？ 这中文别扭啊。


為理想而奮鬥，為正義而拼搏。


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> _Live a champion, or_ _die a martyr_.





> Boom or Doom



  精彩迭出，可圈可点！


----------



## philchinamusical

It's either my victory celebration, or my death service.


----------

